# Amulettek, talizmánok



## Éleskés (2017 Március 13)

A mágia eszköztárának legegyetemesebb és legnépszerűbb darabjai az amulettek és talizmánok.
Az *amulett* elnevezéssel általában azokat a kisméretű tárgyakat jelölik, amelyek tulajdonosa mágikus védelmét szolgálják. A mágikus védelem legtöbbször egyet jelent a szemmelverés elhárításával, a rontás megakadályozásával és a démonok, vagy más ártó szellemek elijesztésével, távoltartásával. Természetes, vagy ember alkotta tárgyat egyaránt lehet amulettként alkalmazni. A legkedveltebb amulettek közé tartoznak a különféle kövületek, féldrágakövek, csigák, kagylók, karmok, fogak és gyökerek; az ember alkotta tárgyak közé pedig az isteneket, angyalokat, szemeketés kezeket ábrázoló szobrocskák.
Végső soron amulettnek nevezhető minden tárgy, amit a testre lehet erősíteni, vagy nyakba lehet akasztani és amit viselője annak tart.
A *talizmánok* ezzel szemben olyan mágikus eszközök, amelyek meghatározott célok elérését, események bekövetkeztét, vagy anyagi javak megszerzését vannak hivatva elősegíteni. A talizmánok a legtöbb esetben mesterségesen előállított tárgyak, amelyek mined esetlegességtől mentes mágikus ábrával vannak ellátva. Ezek az ábrák általában kör alkban vannak elhelyezve, kör, vagy négyzet, ritkán háromszög alakúak, asztrológiai jelek, védő démonok, szellemek neveit tartalmazzák és amelyet a tulajdonosa egy meghatározott felszentelési rítussal, vagy birtokbavételi szertartással teheti még hatásosabbá.


----------



## Simon Kalber (2018 November 14)

https://7nephilim.com/2018/11/14/erojelek-kristalyokbol-epitve-1/


----------



## Éleskés (2018 November 15)

Egy érdekes történet a démonhal  kifogása a Kongó folyóból.
A talizmánról kezdődő rész 29:29-től. 
Érdemes végignézni az egész filmet is.


----------



## Sandalfon (2019 Június 30)

Egyiptomi szimbólumvilág - egyiptomi szimbólumok és amulettek
http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2019/06/egyiptomi-szimbolumvilag-egyiptomi-szimbolumok-es-amulettek.html


----------

